# Best way to move a large-ish tank into place



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi - Just curious about how hard it is to move a large tank (6' 130 gallon, for example), in terms of weight and awkardness. Can two people do it?

From google, I can see that a 130 gallon tank probably weighs in the neighbourhood of 240 lbs when empty. I would have to move it into a basement which means going down some narrow, steep stairs...Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

I just moved a 180 into my basement with 3 people. I set it on a large blanket and rapped the blanket around it and strapped the blanket on. Then I slid it through the house and down the stairs. Only actually lifted it to get the blanket underneath it and then to put it on the stand. I put one end on the stand and while one guy held it on the stand we just picked up the other end and slid it on.. There is no need to carry a 6 foot tank down basement stairs. It will easily slide right down.

This was a 180 with 3/8 glass and double glass on the bottom though.


----------



## bfg112 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, the tank is heavy. And yes, two guys can move it if they can handle the weight. A buddy helped me move my new 5' 120 gal into the house and it was okay. We had to take it up 5 stairs from the driveway to the porch, then another 8 stairs up to the living room.


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

I just moved my 180 the other week. I had three mates help me with it and if you can muster the same numbers it would be ideal, although 2-3 could handle the weight. Are your stairs carpeted? If so, sliding is a good/efficient method, just upend and shift the tank if you have any stairwells to negotiate.

Good luck!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've moved my 6' 125 gal with two people many times...

Careful planning can make the job MUCH easier...

Sliding it on a blanket to move through the house is a great idea...

If your feeling tough, you can simply carry it up stairs but the angles and weight shifts can become akward.

The use aof a hand truck or box dolly takes a while but is a lot safer. When taking this option I put a towel between the metal dolly and the glass tank.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

I should add make sure you strap the blanket on or it won't work. I used a ratchet strap making sure the ratchet it on the end of the tank and flat. Otherwise the blanket will scrunch up on ya or the tank will just slide off the blanket.


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies - My stairs to the basement are carpeted, so sliding it down slowly sounds like a plan. Coming into the house will require a bit of lifting, but only four or five steps up onto the front patio. Then down on to a blanket, strap it up and away we go!

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought two, five foot 120's from the store, brought them home, into my basement and onto the stands on my own. No lifting involved, pivoting and leverage are the key. You can slide it up the stairs as well with a couple of sticks of wood or a piece of plywood. Now, my six foot 220 was a different story. It'll be easy. :thumb:


----------



## velocilraptor (Sep 13, 2008)

me and my father moved my 210 gallon by ourselves into the basement. 2 people with a 120 will be fine


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I have moved as large as a 180 by myself. My 225 required two people.


----------



## aandfsoccr04 (Sep 2, 2009)

brycerb must be a real tough guy. My tank sits on my stand so I just carry the stand up the stairs with another person and then carry the tank upstairs with another person and then put the gravel in a trashcan and take it upstairs. I'm a college student and move frequently. my tank is a 125 gallon. six feet long 20 in. high and 18. in deep


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

My house is a ranch style, no stairs. I just back the truck up to the front door. Easy :thumb: .


----------



## Donnixd (Sep 13, 2009)

i had a 6ft glass tank that needed moving. From One location of the house to another. So my dad hosted a home coming party and gathered the families. before we ate, we had to move the tank. 15 strong lads carrying the tank: too easy.


----------

